
Parents Need to Start Talking to Their Kids About Race Sooner, Study Says - rustoo
https://www.thebump.com/news/parents-talk-kids-race-earlier-study
======
raxxorrax
The studies fail to make a connection from the experience of kids to racist
behavior later in life.

I would guess the planned resolution is to subject kids to reaction tests to
attest some form of bias and if some of them show signs of behavior deviation,
further corrective measure should be taken. This is something the field of
psychology often failed at, so the connection to racist behavior should at
least be mandatory to make a guideline in good conscience.

"Colorblindness" seems to work for most non-racist people, mostly the whole
world that isn't engaged in conflicts where ethnicity is the main factor. So
the exact deficiency of this approach would also need to be formulated.

